# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Українські народні пісні та ігри

## Elen2

*Музика, 1 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія НШ* 

 Назва: Фонохрестоматія. Музика, 1 клас 
Формат: MP3 
Розмір файлу: 81.4 Mb 
Мова: українська 

 Посібник «Музика, 1 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія» є складовою частиною Педагогічного програмного засобу 'Музичне мистецтво, 1-4 класи'. 

* 1 клас - 1 чверть* 

 1. Музичні загадки - Білка - В. подвала 
2. Музичні загадки - Дятел - В. подвала 
3. Музичні загадки - Їжачок - В. подвала 
4. Ми йдемо сьогодні в клас (сл.М. пригари, муз. М. Дремлюги) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
5. Ми йдемо сьогодні в клас (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
6. Не хочуть купити ведмедика - В. Косенко 
7. Купили ведмедика - В. Косенко 
8. Сумна пісня - М. Сільваницький 
9. Що нам осінь принесе? (сл. Л. Некрасової, муз. З. Левіної) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
10. Що нам осінь принесе? (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
11. Осінній дощик М. Парцхаладзе 
12. Колискова - Я. Степовий 
13. Ходить гарбуз по городу - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
14. Ходить гарбуз по городу - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
15. Печу, печу хлібчик - поспівка (сл. народні, муз. В. Верховинця) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
16. Печу, печу хлібчик (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
17. Українська мелодія - І. Беркович 
18. Гопак - укр. нар. танець (Космацьки музики) 
19. Козачок - укр. нар. танець 
20. Два півника - укр. нар. пісня-гра (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
21. Два півника (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
22. Пасторальна - В. Косенко 
23. Зробимо коло - укр. нар. пісня-гра (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
24. Зробимо коло (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?usfbxogxvccuxq1 


* 1 клас - 2 чверть* 

 1. Хвороба ляльки - П. Чайковський 
2. Нова лялька - П. Чайковський 
3. Веселі чобітки (сл. Г. вологжаніної, муз. В. Верменича) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
4. Веселі чобітки (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
5. Сміливий вершник - Р. Шуман 
6. То сніжинки, мов пушинки (сл. Г. Бойка, муз. А. Філіпенка) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
7. То сніжинки, мов пушинки (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
8. Метелиця - укр. нар. танець 
9. Мультики (сл. і муз. А. Мігай) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
10. Новорічна (сл. Г. Бойка, муз. А. Філіпенка) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
11. Новорічна (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
12. Ой хто, хто миколая любить - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
13. Щедрівочка щедрувала - щедрівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
14. Щедрівочка щедрувала (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
15. Клоуни - Д. Кабалевський 
16. Бог ся рождає - колядка 
17. Морозець (сл. Г. Бойка, муз. Б. Фільц) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
18. Морозець (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?f8nscc869y2z4li 
 или 

*
 1 клас - 3 чверть* 

 1. Зайчик дражнить ведмедика - Д. Кабалевський 
2. Сніжинки (сл. народні, муз. Я . Степового) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
3. Сніжинки (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
4. Танець феї Драже - з балету Лускунчик - П. Чайковський 
5. Веселі гусі - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
6. Веселі гусі - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
7. Баба Яга - П. Чайковський 
8. Ходить місяць над лугами - С. Прокоф'єв 
9. Мама (сл. С. Грицюк, муз. В. Книш) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
10. Мама (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
11. Бабусина казка - Р. Верещагін 
12. Бабусина казка - Р. Шуман 
13. Зацвіла в долині (сл. т. Шевченка, муз. Я. степового) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
14. Зацвіла в долині (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
15. Зоре моя вечірняя (сл. т. Шевченка, муз. А. Філіпенка) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
16. Пташка - В. Сокальський 
17. Щебетала пташечка - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
18. Щебетала пташечка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
19. Вийди, вийди, сонечко - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
20. Вийди, вийди, сонечко (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?rud5hpdn9hk791c 


* 1 клас - 4 чверть* 

 1. Сонечко - В. Барвінський 
2. Подоляночка - укр. нар. пісня-гра (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
3. Подоляночка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
4. Гра в зайчика - веснянка (обробка М. Леоновича) 
5. Рання бджілка (сл. С. Жупанина, муз. Т. Жупаниної) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
6. Рання бджілка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
7. Весною - Е. Гріг 
8. Галя по садочку ходила - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
9. Галя по садочку ходила (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
10. Гопак - укр. нар. танець (Космацькі музики) 
11. Козачок - укр. нар. танець 
12. Аркан - кр. нар. танець (Космацькі пісні) 
13. Волинка - Й. Бах 
14. Ой єсть в лісі калина - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
15. Ой єсть в лісі калина (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
16. Іди, іди, дощику - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
17. Іди, іди, дощику (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
18. Дощик - В. Косенко 
19. Пісня жайворонка - П. Чайковський 

http://mediafire.com/?ya2d8a1e3ka88yk

----------

Inna2808 (15.03.2017), IrenIren (31.10.2019), more (28.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Музика, 2 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія НШ 

Назва: Фонохрестоматія. Музика, 2 клас 
 Формат: MP3 
 Розмір файлу: 124 Mb 
 Мова: українська 

Посібник «Музика, 2 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія» є складовою частиною Педагогічного програмного засобу 'Музичне мистецтво, 1-4 класи'. 

2 клас - 1 чверть 

1. Пісня про школу (сл. В. Вікторова, муз. Д. Кабалевського) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 2. Пісня про школу (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 3. Три кити - Д. Кабалевський (пісня) 
 4. Три кити - Д. Кабалевський (полька) 
 5. Три кити - Д. Кабалевський (вальс) 
 6. Три кити - Д. Кабалевський (марш) 
 7. колискова - Я. Степовий (фортепіано) 
 8. Школяр (сл. Б. Лепкого, муз. Ф. Колесси) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 9. Школяр (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 10. Бабак (сл. Й. Гете, муз. Л. Бетховена) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 11. Ой заграйте, дударики (сл. в. Панченка, муз. А. Філіпенка) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Ой заграйте, дударики (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Італійська полька - С. Рахманінов 
 14. Вальс - із балету Спляча красуня - П. Чайковський 
 15. Вальс-жарт - Д. Шостакович 
 16. Танець молодого бегемота - Д. Кабалевський 
 17. Гей, військо іде (сл. і. Франка, муз. В. Верховинця) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 18. Гей, військо іде (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 19. Три варіанти маршу - Д. Кабалевський 
 20. Запорізький марш - Є. Адамцевич (оркестрове виконання) 
 21. Веселий музикант (сл. Т. волгіної, муз. А. філіпенка) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 22. Веселий музикант (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?76nf2x5uxk63d75 


2 клас - 2 чверть 

1. Марш дерев'яних солдатиків - П. Чайковський 
 2. Футбольний марш - М. Блантер 
 3. Дощик - укр. нар. пісня (обробка Я. Степового) 
 4. Лугом іду - укр. нар. пісня (обробка Я. Степового) 
 5. Гей, не дивуйте - укр. нар. пісня (обробка Я. Степового) 
 6. Запорізький марш - Є. Адамцевич 
 7. Любіть Україну (сл. В. сосюри, муз. М. Ведмедері) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 8. Любіть Україну (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 9. Весела. Сумна - Л. Бетховен 
 10. Дударик - укр. нар. пісня в обробці М. Леонтовича 
 11. Дударик - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Дударик (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Три подруги (Пустунка) - Д. Кабалевський 
 14. Три подруги (Плакса) - Д. Кабалевський 
 15. Три подруги (Злюка) - Д. Кабалевський 
 16. Господарство - укр. нар. пісня в обробці Я. Степового (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 17. Господарство (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 18. Пташка і кицька - м. сільванський 
 19. Ранок - із сюїти Пер Гюнт - Е. Гріг 
 20. Ой сивая тая зозуленька - щедрівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 21. Ой сивая тая зозуленька - щедрівка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 22. Попутна пісня - М. Глінка 
 23. Ой сивая тая зозуленька - щедрівка в обробці М. Леонтовича 
 24. Щедрик - щедрівка в обробці М. Леонтовича 
 25. Хор Семеро козенят - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 26. Хор Семеро козенят - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 27. Ой коляда-колядниця - колядка (хорове виконання) 
 28. ой там за горою - щедрівка в обробці М. Леонтовича (хорове виконання) 

http://mediafire.com/?2mij2ro8nr8ku7o 

2 клас - 3 чверть 

1. Сцена - з 2 дії опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль 
 2. Тема Всезнайки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 3. Тема Всезнайки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 4. Тема Туптунки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 5. Тема Туптунки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 6. Тема Бодайки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 7. Тема Бодайки - з опери Вовк і семеро козенят - М. Коваль (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 8. Ой лопнув обруч - укр. нар. пісня (виконує Б. Гмиря) 
 9. Концерт №2 для фортепіано з оркестром (фінал) - І. Беркович 
 10. Зима і весна - укр. нар. пісня в обробці Я. Степового (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 11. Зима і весна - укр. нар. пісня в обробці Я. Степового (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 12. Танець маленьких лебедів - П. Чайковський (фортепіанна п'єса) 
 13. Танець маленьких лебедів - з балету лебедине озеро - П. Чайковський 
 14. Козачок - укр. нар. танець 
 15. Козачок -симфонія соль-мінор - 4 частина - невідомий автор 
 16. Пісня Кози - з опери Коза-дереза - М. Лисенко (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 17. Пісня Кози - з опери Коза-дереза - М. Лисенко (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 18. Хор Ходім, братці, воювати - з опери Коза-дереза - М. Лисенко 
 19. Пісня Лисички - з опери Коза-дереза - М. Лисенко (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 20. Пісня Лисички - з опери Коза-дереза - М. Лисенко (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 21. Марш Тореадора - з опери кармен - Ж. Бізе 
 22. Гарний танець гопачок - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 23. Гарний танець гопачок - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 24. Сцена з балету Попелюшка - С. Прокоф'єв 
 25. Вийди, вийди, Іванку - веснянка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 26. концерт для фортепіано з оркестром №1 - 3 частина - фінал - П. Чайковський 
 27. Як діждемо літа - укр. нар. пісня в обробці М. Дремлюги (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 28. Як діждемо літа - укр. нар. пісня в обробці М. Дремлюги (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?kga3ew559dlba6e 


2 клас - 4 чверть 

1. Бабак (сл. Й. Гете, муз. Л. Бетховена) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 2. Весела. Сумна - Л. Бетховен 
 3. Розлилися води - веснянка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 4. Розлилися води - веснянка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 5. Сцена Кіт у чоботях і Біла Кицька - з балету Спляча красуня - П. Чайковський 
 6. Зайчик дражнить ведмедика - Д. Кабалевський 
 7. Свято перемоги (сл. М. Танича, муз. Г. Сорокопуда) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 8. Свято перемоги (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 9. Перша втрата - Р. Шуман 
 10. Чабанець (сл. С. Жупанина, муз. А. Кос-Анатольського) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 11. Чабанець (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 12. Петрик і Вовк - український варіант - С. Прокоф'єв (диктори в. Черенков, Н. Білоус) 
 13. Тема Петрика - з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв 
 14. Тема Пташки - з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (флейта) 
 15. Тема Пташки - з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 16. Тема Качки- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 17. Тема Качки- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (оркестр) 
 18. Тема Кицьки- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 19. Тема Кицьки- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (оркестр) 
 20. Тема Дідуся- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 21. Тема Дідуся- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (оркестр) 
 22. Тема Вовка- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 23. Тема Вовка- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (оркестр) 
 24. Тема Мисливців- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (фортепіано) 
 25. Тема Мисливців- з симфонічної казки Петрик і Вовк - С. Прокоф'єв (оркестр) 

http://mediafire.com/?0c1nqwvtw4ibqm6

----------

Inna2808 (15.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Музика, 4 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія НШ 

Назва: Фонохрестоматія. Музика, 4 клас 
 Формат: MP3 
 Розмір файлу: 180 Mb 
 Мова: українська 

Посібник «Музика, 4 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія» є складовою частиною Педагогічного програмного засобу 'Музичне мистецтво, 1-4 класи'. 

4 клас - 1 чверть 

1. Зоре моя вечірняя (сл. Т. Шевченка, муз. Я. Степового) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 2. Зоре моя вечірняя (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 3. Легенда про пісню - диктор Н. Білоус 
 4. Ще не вмерли україни - хор УТР (сл. П. Чубинського, муз. М. Вербицького) 
 5. Ой, гиля, гиля, гусоньки, на став - укр. нар. пісня 
 6. Балада про мальви (сл. Б. Гури, муз. В. Івасюка) - виконує С. Ротару 
 7. Легенда про троїстих музик - диктор Н. Білоус 
 8. Твір у виконанні троїстих музик 
 9. У неділю раненько - укр. нар. пісня 
 10. Поле моє, поле (мкз. В. Філіпенка) 
 11. Вийшли в поле косарі - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Вийшли в поле косарі - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Сіяв мужик просо - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 14. Сіяв мужик просо - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 15. Дівка в сінях стояла - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 16. Українська симфонія - 2 частина - М. Калачевський 
 17. Підійдемо до калини - коломийка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 18. Підійдемо до калини (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 19. Коломийки (інструментальний ансамбль0 
 20. Коломийки (гуцульський ансамбль) 
 21. Ой ходить сон - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 22. Ой ходить сон - (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 23. Казка - Колискова Дряпушкові - диктор Н. Білоус 
 24. Рідна мова (сл. і муз. М. Катричко) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 25. Рідна мова (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 26. Верховино світку, ти наш - укр. нар. пісня (сопілка) 
 27. Гуцульська рапсодія - фрагмент Верховино світку, ти наш - Г. Майборода 
 28. елегія фа дієз мінор - М. Лисенко (бандура) 
 29. Ой на горі та й женці жнуть - укр. нар. пісня (хор) 
 30. Ой на горі та й женці жнуть - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 

http://mediafire.com/?w5625flg1tf3pl4 

4 клас - 2 чверть 

1. Перебендя - вірш - Т. Шевченко (диктор В. Черенков) 
 2. Дума про козака Голоту 
 3. Засвіт встали козаченьки - укр. нар. пісня (хор) 
 4. Слава нашим господарям - щедрівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 5. Слава нашим господарям (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 6. Увертюра - до опери Тарас Бульба - М. Лисенко 
 7. Чом, чом, чом, земле моя (сл. В. Лебедової, муз. Д. Сичинського) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 8. Чом, чом, чом, земле моя (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 9. Віють вітри - укр. нар. пісня (acapella, О. Давидюк) 
 10. Українська симфонія - 1 частина - експозиція - М. Калачевський 
 11. Забілів від снігу гай - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Забілів від снігу гай (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Чи дома, дома - щедрівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 14. Чи дома, дома (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 15. Гопак - укр. нар. танець (Традиційна музика лівобережної Київщини) 
 16. Гопак - укр. нар. танець (Космацьки музики) 
 17. Бульба - білоруська нар. пісня-танець (хор) 
 18. Лезгинка - грузинський нар. танець ( дудуки, долі) 
 19. Концерт 1 для фортепіано з оркестром - 3 частина - фрагмент - П. Чайковський 
 20. Вийди, вийди, Іванку - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 21. Вийди, вийди, Іванку (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 22. Реве та стогне Дніпр широкий - укр. нар. пісня (капелла бандуристів) 
 23. Вниз по матушке по волге - рос. нар. пісня (баян) 
 24. Вниз по матушке по волге - рос. нар. пісня (хор) 
 25. Пісня про Дніпро (сл. Є. Долматовського, муз. М. Фракіна) - хор, оркестр 
 26. Перепілонька - білор. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 27. Перепілонька (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 28. Білоруський танець - К. М'ясков 

http://mediafire.com/?l7auzctaot25a5l 


4 клас - 3 чверть 

1. Со вьюном я хожу - рос. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 2. Со вьюном я хожу (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 3. Со вьюном я хожу (acapella) 
 4. концерт №3 - 1 частина (уривок) - С. Рахманінов 
 5. Коломийка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 6. Гуде вітер вельми в полі - романс (сл. В. Забіли, муз. М. Глінки) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 7. Гуде вітер вельми в полі (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 8. Пустотливі частівки - концерт лоя оркестру - Р. Щедрін 
 9. Курчатка - оригінал (сл. Т. Муталібова, муз. Г. Гусейнлі) (вок. квартет, інструментальний ансамбль) 
 10. Курчатка - рос. мова(хор, інструментальний ансамбль) 
 11. Курчатка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Курчатка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Лезгинка - грузинський нар. танець ( дудуки, долі) 
 14. Танець розовых девушек - із балету Гаяне - А. Хачатурян 
 15. Мавриги - узб. нар. танець (оркестр) 
 16. Туркменський танець - К. М'ясков (баян) 
 17. Півник - латв. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 18. Півник (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 19. Женчичок-бренчичок - укр. нар. пісня (обробка М. Леонтовича) 
 20. Литовський танець - К. М'ясков 
 21. Соловеєчку, сватку, сватку - веснянка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 22. Соловеєчку, сватку, сватку (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 23. А в кривого танця - веснянка (Традиційна музика лівобережної Київщини) 
 24. Ой ти, сухий дубе, чом ти не розвився веснянка (Традиційна музика Західного Полісся) 
 25. Весняночко-песняночко - веснянка (Традиційна музика лівобережної Київщини) 
 26. Захід сонця - романс - Е. Гріг (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 27. Захід сонця - романс - Е. Гріг (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 28. Колискова - з опери Поргі та Бесс - Дж. Гершвін 
 29. Посадив полин я - болг. нар. пісня (хор) 

http://mediafire.com/?wgkjr3slj702eck 


4 клас - 4 чверть 

1. Баркарола - М. Лисенко 
 2. Венеціанська ніч - романс (сл. І. Козлова, муз. М. Глінка) (соліст, хор) 
 3. Полька - чеська нар. пісня-танець (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 4. Полька - чеська нар. пісня-танець (інструментальний ансамбль) 
 5. Чардаш - з опери Харі Янош - З. Кодай (оркестр) 
 6. Угорський танець №2 - Й. Брамс 
 7. Пастух - фр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 8. Пастух (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 9. Варіації на тему фр. нар. пісні Пастух - В. Моцарт (фортепіано) 
 10. Симфонія соль-мінор - 1 частина (фрагмент) - В. Моцарт 
 11. Жайворонок - польська нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Жайворонок (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 13. Женчичок-бренчичок - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 14. Женчичок-бренчичок - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 15. Мазурка ля-мінор - Ф. Шопен 
 16. Вишня - японська нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 17. Вишня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 18. Варіації на тему японської нар. пісні Вишня - Д. Кабалевський 
 19. Прогулянка з батьком - індонезійська нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 20. Прогулянка з батьком (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 

http://mediafire.com/?7he5tw3bl1ygnmg

----------

Inna2808 (15.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Музика, 3 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія НШ 


Назва: Фонохрестоматія. Музика, 3 клас 
 Формат: MP3 
 Розмір файлу: 136 Mb 
 Мова: українська 

Посібник «Музика, 3 клас. Календарно-тематичне планування. Фонохрестоматія» є складовою частиною Педагогічного програмного засобу 'Музичне мистецтво, 1-4 класи'. 

3 клас - 1 чверть 

1. Ми третьокласники - поспiвка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал В. Парфенюка) 
 2. Ми третьокласники - поспiвка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 3. Пiсня про вчительку (сл. А. Малишка, муз. П. Майбороди) 
 4. Увертюра до опери кармен - Ж. бiзе 
 5. Лiто минулося (сл. К. Рiзниченка, муз. Степового) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 6. Лiто минулося (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчука) 
 7. Нiч - фрагмент iз балету Горбоконик - Р. Щедрiн 
 8. Золотi рибки - фрагмент iз балету Горбоконик - Р. Щедрiн 
 9. Цар горох - фрагмент iз балету Горбоконик - Р. Щедрiн 
 10. Ранок - iз сюїти Пер гюнт - Е. Грiг 
 11. Дiвка Явдошка - укр. нар. пiсня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Дiвка Явдошка - укр. нар. пiсня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 13. Ой чи довго ще нам - дума кобзаря з опери Тарас Бульба - М. Лисенко (редакцiя Л. Ревуцького) 
 14. Вийшли в поле косарi - укр. нар. пiсня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 15. Вийшли в поле косарi - укр. нар. пiсня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 16. козачок - Симфонiя, фiнал - невiдомий автор 
 17. Дiвчатка ми - поспiвка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 18. Дiвчатка ми - поспiвка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 19. Арагонська хота - М. Глiнка 
 20. Запорiзький марш - Є. Адамцевич (оркестрове звучання) 
 21. Гей, там на горі, Січ іде - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 22. Гей, там на горі, Січ іде - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 23. Ми хлопчики - поспівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 24. Ми хлопчики - поспівка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 25. Тема долі - 5 симфонія, уривок 1 - Л. Бетховен 
 26. Тема долі - 5 симфонія, уривок 2 - Л. Бетховен 
 27. Прелюдія №7 - Ф. Шопен 
 28. Прелюдія №20 - Ф. Шопен 
 29. Полонез ля мажор - ф. Шопен 
 30. Хто чергові? (сл. Є. Шварца, муз. Д. Кабалевського) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 31. Хто чергові? (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 32. Базіка - вірш А. Барто (диктор Н. Білоус) 
 33. Болтун'я - С. Прокоф'єв (соло, фортепіано) 
 34. Пташка - В. Сокальський 
 35. Зайчик та Лисичка - укр. нар. пісня в обробці Я. Степового 
 36. Гумореска - В. Косенко 

http://mediafire.com/?ravsr8bohurbzse 


3 клас - 2 чверть 

1. Дударик - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 2. Дударик - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 3. Дударик - укр. нар. пісня (обробка М. Леонтовича) 
 4. Весільний день у Трольхаугені - Е. Гріг 
 5. Ой хто, хто Миколая любить - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 6. Ой хто, хто Миколая любить - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 7. Щедрик - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 8. Щедрик - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 9. 5 симфонія, 3 частина (експозиція) - Л. Бетховен 
 10. Щедрик - укр. нар. пісня (обробка М. Леонтовича) 
 11. Уставай же, брате - колядка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 12. Уставай же, брате - колядка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 13. Політ джемеля (уривок) - з опери Казка про царя Салтана - м. Римський-корсаков 
 14. Дощик - В. косенко 
 15. Награші Лукаша - з опери Лісова пісня - В. кирейко 
 16. Чому ведмідь взимку спить (сл. О. Коваленкова, муз. Л. Книппера) (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 17. Чому ведмідь взимку спить (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 18. Тема Петрика - симфонічна казка Петрик і вовк - С. Прокоф'єв 
 19. Гра в слова - поспівка (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 20. Гра в слова - поспівка (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 21. сцена петрика і Пташки - симфонічна казка Петрик і вовк - С. Прокоф'єв 
 22. Верховино, світку ти наш - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 23. Верховино, світку ти наш - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 

http://mediafire.com/?bkjnloy3gagxu3g 


3 клас - 3 чверть 

1. Ранок - із сюїти Пер Гюнт 
 2. Гуцульська рапсодія (фрагмент) - Г. Майборода 
 3. Грицю, Грицю, до роботи - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 4. Грицю, Грицю, до роботи - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 5. Навесні - Е. Гріг 
 6. Гуцульська рапсодія (повністю) - Г. Майборода 
 7. В печері гірського короля - Е. Гріг 
 8. Дует Карася й Одарки - з опери Запорожець за Дунаєм - С. Гулак-Артемовський 
 9. Ягілочка - укр. нар. пісня - обробка Я. Степового (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 10. Ягілочка - укр. нар. пісня - обробка Я. Степового (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 11. Прелюдія №7 - Ф. Шопен 
 12. Прелюдія №20 - Ф. Шопен 
 13. Вальс ля бемоль-мажо - Ф. Шуберт (фортепіано) 
 14. Алегрето - Ф. Шуберт 
 15. Хор а вже весна - з опери Зима і весна (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 16. Гей, там на горі січ іде - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 17. Гей, там на горі січ іде - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 18. Пастух - фр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 19. Пастух - фр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 

http://mediafire.com/?n2bp24iidrrmjh7 


3 клас - 4 чверть 

1. Пісня Сольвейг - 1 частина - Е. Гріг 
 2. Пісня Сольвейг - повністю - Е. Гріг 
 3. Соловеєчку, сватку, сватку - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 4. Соловеєчку, сватку, сватку - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 5. Експромт ля мінор - М. Лисенко 
 6. Ой єсть в лісі калина - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 7. Ой єсть в лісі калина - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 8. Варіації на тему укр. нар. пісні Ой єсть в лісі калина - ю. Щуровський 
 9. Класне рондо (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 10. Класне рондо (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 11. Спляча княжна - О. Бородін 
 12. Ой на горі жито - укр. нар. пісня (фонограма Ю. Глiвчука, вокал О. Давидюк) 
 13. Ой на горі жито - укр. нар. пісня (мiнус, фонограма Ю. Глiвчук) 
 14. Варіації на тему фр. нар. пісні Пастух - В. Моцарт 
 15. Рондо в турецькому стилі (Соната ля мажор а ля турка) - В. Моцарт 

http://mediafire.com/?4p2mzbe255n2h1v 


Музичне мистецтво. 3 клас НШ 

Педагогічний програмний засіб 'Музичне мистецтво, 3 клас' розроблений відповідно до програми для загальноосвітніх навчальних закладів «Музика» (1-4 класи) (укл. О Ростовський. Л.Хлєбникова. Р.Марченко). 
 Мультимедійний посібник орієнтований на сучасні форми навчання із забезпеченням сумісності з традиційними методами та прийомами навчання в повній відповідності з документами, що регламентують зміст освіти. 
 В архіві також є методичні рекомендації та настанова користувача
http://mediafire.com/?aaa4tt87viu641r

----------

Inna2808 (15.03.2017)

----------


## котстудент



----------


## Elen2

*Таїсія Повалій - Рідна земля* 





*Анатолій Матвійчук, Руся, Віталій Свирид та iн. 
 - Ми українцi*

http://narod.ru/disk/15167618001/%D0...6i%20.mp3.html

----------


## Elen2

> Микола Янченко - Моє село 
> 
> Николай (Микола) Янченко Моє село.mp3 
> 
> Николай (Микола) Янченко Моє село (минус).mp3


Микола Янченко - Моє село
http://narod.ru/disk/56208478001.51d...D0%BE.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/56208585001.894...1%81).mp3.html

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Народна гра «Як підем ми на базар» 

1.Як підем ми на базар

Роздивлятися товар,

За що будем купувати?

Треба купу грошей мати.

По стежині ми підем,

Там макітрочки знайдем.



Ми макітрочки гарненькі,

Веселенькі, глибоченькі,

Полюбляєм частувати,

Смачні страви зберігати.



2.Як підем ми на базар

Роздивлятися товар,

За що будем купувати?

Треба купу грошей мати.

По стежині ми підем

Там ми глечики знайдем.

Ми глечики гарненькі,

Веселенькі, глибоченькі,

Полюбляєм частувати,

І напої зберігати.



3.Як підем ми на базар

Роздивлятися товар

За що будем купувати?

Треба купу грошей мати

По стежині ми підем

Там ми горщики знайдем.

Ми горщики гарненькі,

Веселенькі, глибоченькі,

Полюбляєм частувати,

Смачні каші зберігати.

----------

fotinia s (19.03.2018), Olia Medvedeva (17.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла такое видео
`Як діждемо літа` українська народна пісня.

----------


## Elen2

А вот и минус

----------


## Elen2

Українська народна пісня `Вийшли в поле косарі`

----------


## Elen2

Українська народна пісня `Вийшли в поле косарі` - мінус

----------


## Elen2

`Зоре моя вечірняя` - муз. Я. Степового - мінус

----------


## Elen2

Українська народна пісня `Сіяв мужик просо`

----------


## Elen2

Українська народна пісня `Сіяв мужик просо` - мінус

----------


## Elen2

Балаган Лимитед - Цвіте Терен 

 Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/iFTzUj_YWp3YP 
 минус: https://yadi.sk/d/ls1Ox2iAWp3eR 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/2-bTSsonWp3bv 

Цвіте терен, цвіте терен, 
 А цвіт опадає. 
 Хто з любов'ю не знається, 
 Той горя не знає.

----------


## Elen2

Народні Українські ‒ Гей, соколи! 

 Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/OnkijVrTWpCMH 
 Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/hflzP8pwWpCUN 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/Pv5VyR0xWpCwF 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/xtEoPEKAWpCNz

----------


## Elen2

Українські весільні пісні - Бджоли (Золоті крилечка)
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/qwtsB54rWjEot 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/z4huXdO6WjEPL 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/_3m2styuWjDrA

----------


## Elen2

В.Іжицький - В далині за селом
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/eilUu39xWjfjM 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/5hRGnbk_Wjg9r 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/zpWZXZkFWjfvi

----------


## Elen2

Украинские ‒ Варенечки
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/jGtsHr9eWjndx 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/TwUUNYaEWjnxm 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/auPc9ARuWjnhr

----------


## Elen2

Гайдамаки - Зацвіла в долині червона калина (Т. Г. Шевченко)
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/yZ2liU7aWk2RF 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/NF3WGRbDWk2qB 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/ZScdjEP7Wk2Ur 

Зацвіла в долині 
 Червона калина, 
 Ніби засміялась 
 Дівчина-дитина.

----------


## Elen2

Евгений Дятлов - Ніч яка місячна, зоряна, ясна
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/FhZW9kSJWTF4a 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/iKVktEUwWTFEU 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/YUW6JTfKWTF8a 

Я ж тебе, милая, аж до хатиноньки 
 Сам на руках однесу...

----------


## Алина зая

*Гаїівки-веснянки*

Попурі  на основі підбірки аутентичних бойківських співаночок у дитячому виконнанні (виконує гурт "Маленькі бойки" М.Шпак)
Підійде на будь-яке весняне свято у народному стилі (8 березня, Великдень, Зустріч весни, тощо)

- Відео(приклад хороводних рухів)



- Комплект слова та "+" (фонограма скорочена відносно відео - видалені деякі співаночки, котрі ,як на мене, заскладні для виконання у дитячому садку) 
https://yadi.sk/d/ldjVr4MXf6Npv

- Окремо оброблений/зменшений  "+"
https://yadi.sk/d/PEfciWK8f6Nq5

- Окремо оригінальний "+" із відео (не зменшений)
https://yadi.sk/d/WiXxnhtmf6P4d

Текст:
Гарно в нашому садочку,
як дівчиніі у віночку – лиш дивись:
Де травичка, там метелик,
А де квітка, там є джмелик –
Любо скрізь!
Заспіваймо і підскочмо,
Лиш травички не столочмо,
Бо шкода…
Розвивайся наш садочку
Прийми нашу співаночку –
Йде весна! Йде весна...
------------------------
Ми голубку уловили,
Всі довкола обступили.
Тепер будемо співати
В хороводі танцювати
Бо весна нас звеселила
І всіх разом подружила
Тож даруймо барвіночки (Двічі)
І весняні гаївочки
---------------------------------
Чижику, чижику,
Пташка маленький,
Скажи нам, скажи нам,
Як сіють мак?
Ось так-так, ось так-так, (Двічі)
Так сіють мак.

Чижику, чижику,
Пташка маленький,
Скажи нам, скажи нам,
Як росте мак?
Ось так-так, ось так-так, (Двічі)
Так  росте мак. 
---------------------------------------
Ми Кривого Танцю йдемо,
Кінця Йому не знайдемо
Треба його вести  (Двічі)
Як віночок плести
----------------------------------
Дай нам, Боже, добрий час,
Як у людей так і в нас,
І в веселу годинУ,
Розвеселю  родину:
Ой ну ну, ой ну ну,  (Двічі)
Розвеселю родину.

В нас родина вся одна –
Україна дорога!
Чи то бойко, чи казак,
Чи гуцул, чи подоляк.
Ой так-так, ой так-так, (Двічі)
Чи гуцул, чи подоляк.

Най ся жУрить богатИй,
Де подіти дукатИ,
А я бідна, не згинУ,
Розвеселю родину:
Ой ну ну, ой ну ну,
Розеселю родину. (Двічі)

Дай нам Боже назавжди
Рідну землю берегти
А пОки пісня  ця жива
Буде наша Вкраїна
Ой будЕ, щасливА ,
Жити наша родинА
Ой будЕ, щасливА. (Двічі)
Жити наша Вкраїна
-----------------------------------------
Ми співали, ми співали,
Весело співали
В решето, в решето 
Всі  пісні складали
Та й постали на вербі.
Десь взялися горобці,
Звалили решето додолу:
Час нам, час нам (Двічі)
Всім ідти дому!

----------

camilla (08.11.2018), kievkids (15.01.2018), Natali968 (02.11.2016), nyusha0365 (07.07.2018), Музрукоff (15.04.2021), Олег Лекарь (13.06.2016)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

*Грицю, до роботи!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-WMqq9KLUo

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

*Щебетала пташечка*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqmxH7oX7S4

----------

ИннаНичога (14.06.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

В этом саду я провела лучшие годы жизни, с 9 месяцев до 7 лет. :Grin:   Видео "Щебетала пташичка"

----------

ИннаНичога (14.06.2018)

----------

